# Grass ripping, need major help!



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I think I've posted about this before, but it's getting worse.

We moved into an apartment 6 months ago and have no yard. My boyfriend and I pay monthly to be a member of this club thing we have next door to us. It has a large soccer field that doubles as a dog park. Quite often there is nobody there. It is our way to really exercise Vito besides force running or biking him. 

However, he has a VERY, VERY bad habit of ripping up the grass. I mean- he will get into a zone and just rip and rip and rip. He is ripping up the sod and everything. Sometimes he eats it, sometimes he doesn't. I've tried to gauge if it is an excitement thing, but he does it whether he is alone there, or if there are other dogs. 

NOTHING can stop him unless we physically remove him from it. I mean, his recall is *pretty* reliable, especially with no distractions, but he flat out ignores me. 

Recently, they closed the park down for 2 months to regrow and dry out the grass. It opened up this past weekend. Today he started the mindless grass ripping and we actually got told by some very rude employees that basically, he had to stop or we couldn't go anymore. Which is weird to me since it's a dog park, but that's beside the point. Plus, it's just embarrassing! People laugh and make comments about it and sometimes even insult him. 

What can I do? Here is what we have tried...putting him on long lead. He doesn't do it when leashed at all. I've tried totally ignoring him and walking the other way. This doesn't concern him, at all. I've tried playing fetch, but he doesn't really retrieve. When he gets to the toy he will maybe bring it back, or get distracted and start ripping it up again.

Please, any ideas. I might have to call in a trainer but would like insight first. I'm worried about this having a detrimental effect on free running exercise for him.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I had some answers for you, Bama did this too but stopped it after a period of time.


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

Marty does it with bark. Our last golden did it with the lawn. With him, we made sure we bounced the tennis ball or whatever, so he wasn't picking it off the ground. With the bark, don't know yet. Someone suggested a muzzle, but it would be kind of hard to play that way!


----------



## jmamom (Dec 3, 2009)

Josie loves to rip up the grass and I have no idea what to do, except bring her inside when she starts to do it. Mt husband is one of those crazy lawn guys, too, so it will not be pretty if I can't figure it out. I know she gets enough exercise on our walks, so if she has to miss out of playing in the yard, so be it. She just loves being outside, so hopefully she'll figure out that not eating the grass is the way to get what she wants.:crossfing
I'm sorry I don't have any suggestions, just sympathy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow is a grass ripper from time to time. I can easily distract him by picking up a tennis ball or telling him to go get one! Tucker never rips the grass, he just eats things that he shouldn't be eating!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

When Marty starts with his bark fettish, we bring him in too. Like you don't play right, playtime is over. don't know if that will work.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What if you got some pepper at Costco, went when the grass was a bit damp and sprinkled it on everywhere, and then just kept him in that one area so he got a bad taste? 

Only other thing I can think of is a muzzle for a few weeks, maybe as needed (if he starts ripping put it on) and then do some training to get him retrieving or working recalls - something for him to do that isn't ripping up sod.

Good luck, never heard of that issue!

Lana


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

kaysy said:


> When Marty starts with his bark fettish, we bring him in too. Like you don't play right, playtime is over. don't know if that will work.


We have tried this. What happens is, by the time we get to him he sees us and takes off. 

I feel like us coming after him and him running makes it a game?



Bender said:


> What if you got some pepper at Costco, went when the grass was a bit damp and sprinkled it on everywhere, and then just kept him in that one area so he got a bad taste?
> 
> Only other thing I can think of is a muzzle for a few weeks, maybe as needed (if he starts ripping put it on) and then do some training to get him retrieving or working recalls - something for him to do that isn't ripping up sod.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lana!! I'm not sure I'll be able to keep him in the one area without a leash. Plus, I have to think of the other dogs that are at the park too. 

A muzzle might work short term. Is there a way to teach him not to do with the muzzle? 

I contacted a trainer and they recommended using an e-collar and gosh...that is the *LAST* think I want to do. 

Maybe if I get a SUPER long lead he won't realize he is attached to the other end? We are using a 20 ft one now. All I know is that I REALLY want to stop this behavior.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I would just have the muzzle as a backup, if he starts to grab the grass, put it on. Of course if he has a great recall, you can just call him in for a treat every time he starts so he's not getting into the habit of doing it. The long line might be the option for that one. I don't think pepper would hurt anybody's dog at the park unless they insisted on eating it?

I had to use the ecollar for Bender for getting into garbage, she figured out there was great treats in those cans and that she'd be able to help herself till I got there.... silly girl.

Lana


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You could try carrying around something like Bitter Apple and as soon as he starts ripping you spray that spot.

I wonder if they make remote citronella collars in addition to the bark collar style. So every time he started up you could give him a squirt of citronella.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> You could try carrying around something like Bitter Apple and as soon as he starts ripping you spray that spot.
> 
> I wonder if they make remote citronella collars in addition to the bark collar style. So every time he started up you could give him a squirt of citronella.


I just googled it and they do have these. I wonder if this might work?


----------



## Sneeks (Mar 8, 2010)

what about ripping up the grass with their back legs?

after my husky uses the bathroom, he kicks grass from behind his back legs, chunks of it...

I'm afraid my little girl Ellie is starting to pick up the habit..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you've gotten some really great ideas!
I'd like to add one more that may seem off the wall but here goes:
Try adding greens to his diet - they even sell indoor grass for cats.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Sneeks said:


> what about ripping up the grass with their back legs?
> 
> after my husky uses the bathroom, he kicks grass from behind his back legs, chunks of it...
> 
> I'm afraid my little girl Ellie is starting to pick up the habit..


 
We call that the poop dance....:bowl: My two don't do it but we have had dogs in the past that did.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

janine said:


> We call that the poop dance....:bowl: My two don't do it but we have had dogs in the past that did.


Vito does that, too!

Thanks for the ideas, guys...another others are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like a fixation or obsession to me. I think you should call a trainer or behaviorist if his obsession will cause him to be band from the park. It is probably related to a build up of energy and excitement and turned into an obsession.

Good-luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Uhh...it's fun? 

What do you want him to be doing instead? Pulling up grass is a lot of fun.

Have him on leash or doing specific activities. Free for all play makes us feel good but isn't always the best for dogs. 

Give him appropriate settings for shredding and ripping (Cereal boxes with layers of cruumpled newspapers and kibbles...).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother's dog does this too! It is SO annoying. He rips up big chunks of sod and carries them around. There's big patches of sod and little tufts of sod all over my sad, bedraggled lawn. Not to mention he dug so many holes in my flowerbeds I had to build a fence around them (halfway around my yard). He's out in the backyard playing with Ranger all day and they both have free access to come into the house. I'll go out there and Ranger will be snoozing and Blue will be carrying sod around. As soon as I say "no", Blue drops it and rolls over showing me his belly. Ten minutes I come back out and he's back at it. I think part of it for him is not being challenged enough mentally. He's a smart little guy and unfortunately my brother doesn't do enough to keep him occupied mentally during the day. 

To test that theory I devoted most of my week to training Blue. He went with Ranger on at least a one hour walk a day (bro doesn't walk him much either) and I spent the week teaching him how to jump over chairs. By friday there was way less sod ripping and my brother says he's whining less and less restless at nights. At least something is helping...it's so frustrating so see a yard torn to bits.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Winnie does not rip up grass, but he loves weeds. When we are working in the garden, Winnie trys to 'help'. The problem is that he does not know what is a weed and what is a plant. Nothing that we have tried, to stop him, works. So, you have my sympathy here!

I think the idea of adding greens to his diet is a great idea. Dogs need greens, and will eat grass as a way to try to add it to their diet. They also might eat grass if their tummy hurts.

But, to me, it sounds like your dog does this because it's fun. The trick, I think, is to distract him with something that is more fun. You know your dog best, is fetching a ball, or running, or playing chase fun? I'd try redirecting with those types of activities.

And I would stay far, far away from an e-collar! 

I'm a bit shocked that this is coming from a dog park. Dog urine burns up grass, and dogs dig. It's not very realistic to expect a nice, lush lawn in a dog park!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> Uhh...it's fun?
> 
> What do you want him to be doing instead? Pulling up grass is a lot of fun.
> 
> ...


I understand he does it because it's fun. But it doesn't mean it's an appropriate behavior that should continue. 

So, he should never be able to be off leash to just....run? He should only be free to run when I force run him? I would never want that for my dog, IMO.

But he will just randomly stop (when chasing other dogs, for instance) and start go into grass pulling mode. Like MuddyPaws stated, it seems like it's a fixation. 

I like the idea of giving him appropriate things to shred. But if it is an obsession or sorts, wouldn't that make it worse?


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

kwiland said:


> I'm a bit shocked that this is coming from a dog park. Dog urine burns up grass, and dogs dig. It's not very realistic to expect a nice, lush lawn in a dog park!


I know, right?! I also don't think it's very realistic. But they do use it as a soccer field, so that might be why.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie has been doing this since she was younger too! She also likes to dig up little patches and then rip the grass out. My dad actually fenced off the front of the yard so she could only mess up the back yard. So unfortunately I don't have any advice ... but I think the citronella collar might be a good option!


----------



## GoldenJoy (Jul 30, 2009)

What about putting the behavior on cue? Ian Dunbar's books recommend that if you want to stop a behavior, it is effective to train that behavior first. Maybe give hime stuff to shred and chew and then give a command to go at it and reward like crazy, then reward like crazy when he stops? I dunno..... Right now, I'm training Joy to put her paws on my arm so that I have her jumping "on cue."

What about a drag leash? We always have Joy on a 5 foot drag leash with the loop cut off when we are at the dog park. She enjoys playing keep away at times, especially when she is carrying her favorite ball, and that leash gives me SO much security. When she runs, I walk away from her and don't even look at her. In a minute or two, she'll walk up beside me (taunting!!!!!) and I calmly step on the end of the leash. When she tries to run away again, she gets a leash correction (not a hard one - she's starting from a stopped position, so it's not like I'm choking her in the middle of a full-out run!) and she doesn't associate it with me - I'm not looking at her or talking to her or touching her. She will immediately sit, and I treat her and gush over her like crazy after the sit!

Since we started doing this months ago, she has REALLY cut way back on the keep away. In fact, she plays with the other dogs and then runs to me and sits, looking up expectantly! Just an idea.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

nixietink said:


> So, he should never be able to be off leash to just....run? He should only be free to run when I force run him? I would never want that for my dog, IMO.
> 
> But he will just randomly stop (when chasing other dogs, for instance) and start go into grass pulling mode. Like MuddyPaws stated, it seems like it's a fixation.
> 
> I like the idea of giving him appropriate things to shred. But if it is an obsession or sorts, wouldn't that make it worse?


I would not let him off leash to "just run" unless I was very sure the undesirable behavior was not going to happen. This doesn't mean "no running," it means, 30 seconds of play, then recall, 30 seconds of play, recall, or if you see a hint he's about to break away from play, recall.

After your description of his interactions with other dogs...there could -very- well be some sort of conflict behavior in there, making it not only fun, but a stress relief method too. Adding punishment into the mix would only increase the stress. And it's worthwhile to consider that if his play time is very stressful, he may be better off without it for a while until you find appropriate play mates for him. There are some dogs my boy really really likes but they get him really stressy in his play style and there's grass ripping and excessive marking. He's not allowed to play with those dogs right now, it's not good for him to be that stressed while interacting with others. 

Shredding is a normal part of dog behavior. If he has appropriate outlets where you are encouraging him to shred, as well as making his opportunities to shred inappropriate things next to nothing, it should help the overall behavior. It's part of a big solution, not the only option.

You could try taking lots of toys to the park (permitting... some parks have no toy rules to "prevent fights") and encourage toy play with other dogs. 

It is not likely this is a compulsive behavior, but if it is, only a veterinary professional can diagnose and come up with a treatment plan.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> I would not let him off leash to "just run" unless I was very sure the undesirable behavior was not going to happen. This doesn't mean "no running," it means, 30 seconds of play, then recall, 30 seconds of play, recall, or if you see a hint he's about to break away from play, recall.
> 
> After your description of his interactions with other dogs...there could -very- well be some sort of conflict behavior in there, making it not only fun, but a stress relief method too. Adding punishment into the mix would only increase the stress. And it's worthwhile to consider that if his play time is very stressful, he may be better off without it for a while until you find appropriate play mates for him. There are some dogs my boy really really likes but they get him really stressy in his play style and there's grass ripping and excessive marking. He's not allowed to play with those dogs right now, it's not good for him to be that stressed while interacting with others.
> 
> ...


This is such, such great information. Thank you so much. 
I haven't decided on anything yet as far as how to approach it since I have been out of town. Plus, I wanted to sit and think on it. 

You're absolutely right, it could be a stress relieving behavior. I am very selective on the dogs I do let him play with. However, he does rip up the grass even if it is just him and I. Would it possibly help if we went bike riding, or released some energy beforehand? He is very high energy. To me- it seems like once he knows where we are going the excitement just builds, and builds until he just releases it by ripping up the grass. Part of it I also think is a game to get me to chase him. 

I haven't worked on his recall lately and I'm going to start there. Park time will be limited to long lead play with no other dogs. I will also give him appropriate shredding outlets. I think I will call in a professional trainer to observe the behavior.


----------

